# Throwing in the towel, need tips to find an accountant in BC



## andsoitgoes (May 23, 2011)

As the subject says, I really need help and I know I'm not going to be able to so this on my own, properly, without help. 

I'd really appreciate any advice, tips,etc in finding a reasonable accountant to help me with my taxes. 

I am not rich by any means so going to a "firm" isn't in my price range, but I have to get this done and heaven knows I need the tax credits for my kids. I haven't filed since 1997...ish? My children are 6, born January 2005. I have fairly good tax records dating back to about 2005/2006, very simple records, as I did nothing other than a fairly standard job. No other income, no RRSPs, investments, etc. 

I figure filing from 2006 onward would be good? I will be getting ssns for my kids next week. 

Please, help! Please? I don't know where else to turn. 

Thanks, 

Nick


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

andsoitgoes said:


> As the subject says, I really need help and I know I'm not going to be able to so this on my own, properly, without help.
> 
> I'd really appreciate any advice, tips,etc in finding a reasonable accountant to help me with my taxes.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you're talking about filing Canadian tax returns. If true and, as you say, there is nothing special about your income sources then H&R Block can usually do a satisfactory service for you.


----------



## andsoitgoes (May 23, 2011)

No. I'm from the us originally. Have lived in Canada since 97 and need help filing my US taxes. 

Otherwise it wouldn't be an issue. I'm an expat in Canada from the us.


----------



## andsoitgoes (May 23, 2011)

Nothing? I posted in the other thread that I found a firm in the us that can help, but theyncharge 4-500 per return. I don't have that kind of money =\


----------

